# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ban στο χρήστη Papashark

## ntrits

> Title: *Ban στο χρήστη Papashark* 
> Post by: *dazyraby* on *17:16 18/12/2009* Ο χρήστης Papashark τιμωρείται με 3 μέρες, για ύβρεις. Κατόπιν πολλών συστάσεων ο χρήστης δεν συμμορφώθηκε στις παρατηρήσεις.
> 
> Το θεμα θα συζητηθεί στο mods board.


.

----------

